# Media Change



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've noticed that very few people actually change their filter media at the same rate he manufacturer recommends (or maybe its the people i talk to :S). How often do you people change your filter media? I change mine roughly very 2-2 1/2 months.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Never. Except the white filter floss.

Unless it loses structural integrity, I'd say you're ok


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I never change my filter media as well. Just swish it around in some tank water to get rid of the gunk when the time comes around and put it back into the filter.

You really don't need to replace any of the media unless it is literally breaking apart.

The exception is filter floss.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

thename123 said:


> I've noticed that very few people actually change their filter media at the same rate he manufacturer recommends (or maybe its the people i talk to :S). How often do you people change your filter media? I change mine roughly very 2-2 1/2 months.


It depends on what kind of media you're talking about. Most biological media will last almost forever however chemical media will need to be replaced every 30 days to 6 months depending on what type it is. For example plain carbon should be replaced at least once per month however some products such as Purigen can last as long as 6 months.

HOB filter cartridges usually contain carbon so I replace mine once a month however if the flow starts to slow dramatically I replace the cartridge. I clean my canister filters every 6 months and just rinse the biological media with tank water I removed during my water change.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

thename123 said:


> I've noticed that very few people actually change their filter media at the same rate he manufacturer recommends (or maybe its the people i talk to :S). How often do you people change your filter media? I change mine roughly very 2-2 1/2 months.


What type of media are you talking about?

I'm sure if you offered it up for free someone can make use of it.

I am on the same page as everyone else though.


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

just a regular HOB filter (elite hush 20 is my model)


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

thename123 said:


> just a regular HOB filter (elite hush 20 is my model)


Like I said above "HOB filter cartridges usually contain carbon so I replace mine once a month however if the flow starts to slow dramatically I replace the cartridge."

--
Paul


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

you don't really need carbon though. it just takes out the impurities that makes the water clear and smell nicer, but honestly i taken it out of my tanks and i haven't seen a difference


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The media in my oldest filter is around 15 years old....no carbon


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't like filters that have custom media.

I like my HOB media to go in media bags or directly into cannisters, and I don't like the Tetra or Aqueon filters, or the Emperors.

I use Aqua Clears and Eheims and I never never buy new media, except bulk carbon, or to replace sponges if they completely lose structural integrity.

W


----------

